
Stellar Meridian - Flenser
https://meridian.stellar.org/
======
plotteddancer16
Lost all faith in Stellar after they screwed up their database and wouldn’t
let me reset my password. In email they admitted their mistake but couldn’t do
anything. I wouldn’t trust this

~~~
aphextim
That seems odd. I've had nothing but good experiences with the Stellar
community resolving any issues.

Not saying you were not mistreated, however a little context would be nice for
clarification.

Why did you need to reset your password in the database? Did you simply want a
new one or did you lose the original?

A lot of times when dealing with various wallets/keys you are told that your
private key used to recover your wallet you need to write down/keep safe as
there is no way to ever recover that/reset it, and that is by design.

I am wondering if it was this key that they were unable to reset for you or
something else.

